# Good Calculations always helpful



## AlbertdeWitte (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi Guys

I came across this page which contains almost a list of all calculations/conversions etc. ect.

I found it extremely helpful and I thought I should share it with you.

If it is already shared here please pardon then my duplication

http://www.blocklayer.com/default.aspx

Regards

Albert


----------

